# tested and trusted



## Carmen la nita

Hi all!

How would you say "Our equipment is tested and trusted to do an effective job when deployed" in Dutch?

Dank!

Carmenita


----------



## jacquesvd

Carmen la nita said:


> Hi all!
> 
> How would you say "Our equipment is tested and trusted to do an effective job when deployed" in Dutch?
> 
> Dank!
> 
> Carmenita


equipment can mean : uitrusting, apparatuur, toestellen
to deploy: literally: inzetten
effective: amongst others: effectief.

I would venture following translation:
Onze toestellen zijn getest, betrouwbaar en effectief in gebruik. or
Onze apparatuur is getest, betrouwbaar en effectief in gebruik.


----------



## Nice tella

jacquesvd said:


> equipment can mean : uitrusting, apparatuur, toestellen
> to deploy: literally: inzetten
> effective: amongst others: effectief.
> 
> I would venture following translation:
> Onze toestellen zijn getest, betrouwbaar en effectief in gebruik. or
> Onze apparatuur is getest, betrouwbaar en effectief in gebruik.


 
I don't think it's a good translation, sorry.

I would say _Ons apparatuur is getest en vertrouwd om goed werk te leveren wanneer het wordt ingezet._


----------



## jacquesvd

Nice tella said:


> I don't think it's a good translation, sorry
> 
> I would say _Ons apparatuur is getest en vertrouwd om goed werk te leveren wanneer het wordt ingezet_


 
Fine, it's your translation, but it must be 'onze apparatuur'.
Your translation is grammatically correct but an unusual way of saying things.


----------



## Carmen la nita

jacquesvd said:


> Fine, it's your translation, but it must be 'onze apparatuur'.
> Your translation is grammatically correct but an unusual way of saying things.


 
Hi Jacques

I actually think your translation is better and sounds more natural.

Thank you ever so much for your help.

Carmen


----------



## jacquesvd

Carmen la nita said:


> Hi Jacques
> 
> I actually think your translation is better and sounds more natural.
> 
> Thank you ever so much for your help.
> 
> Carmen


 
Carmen, don't feel obliged to follow my suggestion. There's always a part of personal appreciation and preference and I'm not at all disturbed if you prefer to stick to a more literal translation like yours, that, I repeat, is grammatically correct after the correction for 'onze' instead of 'ons'

It's really your choice and follow what your heart dictates you because everybody will perfectly well understand your translation.


----------



## Sauv

I agree that Jacques' suggestion sounds more natural.


----------



## Grytolle

Shouldn't he refer to "de apparatuur" with "ze" (or "hem") rather than "het"?


----------



## jacquesvd

Grytolle said:


> Shouldn't he refer to "de apparatuur" with "ze" (or "hem") rather than "het"?


 
Yes, absolutely!


----------



## Carmen la nita

Grytolle said:


> Shouldn't he refer to "de apparatuur" with "ze" (or "hem") rather than "het"?


 
Hi sorry don't understand that last bit.Is there anything I should change in this sentence?

Onze toestellen zijn getest, betrouwbaar en effectief in gebruik. or
Onze apparatuur is getest, betrouwbaar en effectief in gebruik.


----------



## jacquesvd

Carmen la nita said:


> Hi sorry don't understand that last bit.Is there anything I should change in this sentence?
> 
> Onze toestellen zijn getest, betrouwbaar en effectief in gebruik. or
> Onze apparatuur is getest, betrouwbaar en effectief in gebruik.


 
No, if you chose any of the two sentences above, you don't have to change anything.

If you chose for the sentence you provided yourself and where I changed 'ons apparatuur' to 'onze apparatuur' then you need to change *'*wanneer *het* wordt ingezet' into 'wanneer *ze* wordt ingezet'

When I corrected your sentenceI forgot to also change the article at the end of the sentence: apparatuur is  a 'de' word and that's referred to with 'ze' or 'hij' depending on whether it is feminine or masculine, 'het' refers to a grammatically neutral word.

But, I repeat ,if you chose one of the sentences I suggested you don't have to change anything.
Ciao


----------



## Carmen la nita

jacquesvd said:


> No, if you chose any of the two sentences above, you don't have to change anything.
> 
> If you chose for the sentence you provided yourself and where I changed 'ons apparatuur' to 'onze apparatuur' then you need to change *'*wanneer *het* wordt ingezet' into 'wanneer *ze* wordt ingezet'
> 
> When I corrected your sentenceI forgot to also change the article at the end of the sentence: apparatuur is a 'de' word and that's referred to with 'ze' or 'hij' depending on whether it is feminine or masculine, 'het' refers to a grammatically neutral word.
> 
> But, I repeat ,if you chose one of the sentences I suggested you don't have to change anything.
> Ciao


 
Thanks again!

I am actually going to use your sentence as it is much better and sounds much professional.

Thank you ever so much,

Carmen


----------



## Flying High

Apparatuur lijkt me iets dat we ergens  om/aan of zo hangen en toestellen lijken me meer self sufficient units ... ?


----------

